# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  مريخ السودان VSازرق كردفان

## ابو همام

*بسم الله الذى لايضر مع اسمه شى فى الارض ولا فى السماء وهو السميع العليم 
اتوكلنا  عليك  يا الله ونسألك ان  تنصرنا نصرا  مبينا 
                  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ وهلال الأبيض في لقاء ثاري في الكأس الليلة بالخرطوم 


 
 

يشهد ملعب إستاد  الخرطوم في الثامنة من مساء اليوم المواجهة الثأرية  والنارية التي تجمع  المريخ حامل اللقب بالخرطوم في الوطني في نصف نهائي  مسابقة كأس السودان  وتفوح رائحة الثأر في المباراة من جانب المريخ الذي  يرغب في الثأر من هلال  الأبيض الذي ألحق به هزيمة تاريخية في الدورة  الثانية من الممتاز عندما  هزمه بخمسة أهداف لهدف على ملعبه بامدرمان وسيكون  الأحمر حريصاً على الثأر  من التبلدي وفي نفس الوقت تحقيق الفوز والصعود  للمباراة النهائية لمواجهة  نده الهلال ومن ثم المحافظة على لقبه المحبب  الذي ناله في الاعوام  الأربعة الأخيرة، أما هلال التبلدي فيرغب في تأكيد  جدارته على المريخ  وأحقيته بالانتصار العريض الذي حققه عليه في الدوري  الممتاز بخمسة أهداف  لهدف وحتى يؤكد أفضليته على المريخ الذي تفوق عليه  ذهاباً وإياباً في  مسابقة الدوري الممتاز في نسختها الحالية وسيكون أبناء  التبلدي في غاية  الحرص من أجل الفوز على الأحمر والإطاحة به من نهائي الكأس  والتأهل  لمواجهة الهلال في المباراة النهائية يوم الخميس المقبل.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## sabry

*اقفلوا لينا مهند والمصيبة الاسمو موكوروا ده وبعد داك ناكل تسالي وترمس ونشاهد بمزاج
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*لو الاداره وافقت على لعب المباراه فهذا اعتراف صريح اننا هربنا من الزناطير فى الممتاز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يرتدي الأحمر الكامل وهلال التبلدي الأزرق الكامل




انعقد   نهار اليوم الاجتماع الفني لمباراة المريخ و هلال التبلدي في نصف نهائي   كاس السودان المحدد لها عشية اليوم عند الثامنة مساء علي ملعب استاد   الخرطوم و تراس الاجتماع امين مال اتحاد الخرطوم و ابوالقاسم العوض مراقب   المباراة و نزار ابوكساوي عضو الاتحاد وممثل للحكام وممثل امن الملاعب و   مثل المريخ عبد الرحيم الشفيع و مثل هلال الابيض العميد عصام عوض الامين   العام و مزمل علي طه مدير الكرة و امن الطرفان علي تقديم مباراة علي قدر   الحدث ترضي تطلعات القاعدة الرياضية الكبيرة و سادت الاجتماع روح طيبة   وتعهدا لقضاة الملاعب بمساعدتهما لاخراج المباراة بصورة مرضيه للجميع اكدت   سمو الرياضه وحددت الفئات ١٠/٢٠/٣٠ج واكد مراقب المباراة حسم المباراة   بركلات ترجيحية في حاله انتهائها بالتعادل و سوف يرتدي هلال التبلدي الازرق   الكامل فيما يرتدي المريخ الاحمر الكامل .

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو همام
					

بسم الله الذى لايضر مع اسمه شى فى الارض ولا فى السماء وهو السميع العليم 
اتوكلنا  عليك  يا الله ونسألك ان  تنصرنا نصرا  مبينا 
                  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ



اللهم آمين   . . . .
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

لو الاداره وافقت على لعب المباراه فهذا اعتراف صريح اننا هربنا من الزناطير فى الممتاز




غير صحيح بدليل المريخ كان مستعد للمباراة ودخل معسكر بس الاختلاف كان فى التتويج
*

----------


## النزير

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*معركة الكرااااااامة ورد الاعتبار للشمات 

عااااااوزينها عشرة اهداف للمريخ  

الليلة ياااااااااااااااجبرة

ان شاءالله 


*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*قناة الملاعب في اي قمر يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من الملعب الان



*

----------


## kampbell

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي محمد عبد الماجد
					

قناة الملاعب في اي قمر يا شباب



nilesat
12688 V 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قناة الملاعب الرياضية ( سودان سبورت ) تبث برامجها على القمر الصناعي نايل سات بتردد 12688 وإستقطاب عمودي ومعدل ترميز 25700

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*أدونا رابط يا ناس !!!!
*

----------


## moamen

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله للزعيم
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*بدت ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هجمة مريخية كادت ان تسفر عن هدف مبكر
*

----------


## moamen

*المريخ ضاغط بشكل جيد من الاطراف
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة المريخ : ـــ

جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى
في الدفاع : بخيت خميس - نمر _ ضفر- ابراهومة
في الوسط : رمضان -مصعب - عمر بخيت _ ابراهيم جعفر 
في الهجوم : بكري _ اوكرا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هجوم مريخي كاسح وفرص عدة ضائعة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكري في مواجهة المرمى يضيعها بغرابة

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اربعة هجمات مريخة كادت لتكون اربعة اهداف
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رابط للقناة على الانترنت

live .sudansport.net

*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_11EqGUXXk
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قذيفة من عمر بخيت كادت ان تحرز هدف
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*35 دقيقة 
والتعادل قائم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بطاقة صفراء لابراهيم جعفر

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انتهاء الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الحكايه ما بتطمن
الله يستر !!!
*

----------


## mub25

*جبرة حيضيعنا اليوم
الله يستر من الرباعية
ابراهيم جعفر عالة على الفريق
النص فاضي
ابراهومة فى الطرف مرة تانية
ضفر بيتقدم ليه وواقف فى نص الملعب
هلال الابيض اذا دخل فى جو المباراة حنشيل تقيل
                        	*

----------


## Abu Reem

*أخشى إنو في الشوط التاني نندم على الفرص الضيعناها في الشوط الأول ....
*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*https://youtu.be/1gzkBugFiJk
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

الحكايه ما بتطمن
الله يستر !!!



نفس الشعور...بس عندي احساس انوالشوط التاني غيرباذن الله
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بداية الشوط الثاني علي بركة الله
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ركنية للمريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ركنية ثانية للمريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بطاقة صفراء لصلاح نمر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغييرين للمريخ

دخول محمد الرشيد وخروج مصعب عمر
دخول كوفي وخروج اوكرا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشوط الثاني المريخ سئ جدا 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كاد محمد الرشيد ان يحرز هدفاً
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قذيفة قوية من محمد الرشيد مرت جوار القائم

صحصحت المدرجات النائمة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التغيير الثالث للمريخ


امير كمال يعود للملاعب بديلا لابراهومة

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*امير كمال بديلاً لإبراهومة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكري يتعامل برواشة مع انفراد تام بالمرمى

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بكري المدينة واضاعة انفراد كامل
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ركنية للمريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نصف الساعة من الشوط الثاني
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محتاجين اطراف محتاجين
لاتقول لي كلتشي ولاباسكال ولا محمد عبد الرحمن

كان ماسجلنا اطراف حنكون في نفس الحال السئ ده دوما

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بخيت خميس وابراهومة ديل مابياكلو عيش 
لامحلي ولا قاري ولا عربي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلة ادب من بكري المدينة كادت تكلفه كرت احمر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بطاقة صفراء على بكري المدينة

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ركنية اخرى للمريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدقيقة 40 من الشوط الثاني والتعادل قائم




في حالة التعادل يتم الاحتكام مباشرة لركلات الترجيح

*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الهزيمة - لا قدر الله تعالى - من هلال الأبيض أقل شماتة من هلال الخرطوم 
*

----------


## Abu Reem

*إذا الحكم صفر نهاية الشوط التاني الواحد يقفل التلفزيون ويمشي ينوم. فريق بيلعب بالسوء دا ما بيستحق ينتصر ...
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ركنية للمريخ
*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسماعيل
					

الهزيمة - لا قدر الله تعالى - من هلال الأبيض أقل شماتة من هلال الخرطوم 



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ معقول وصلنا للدرجة دى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الزمن الرسمي
واللعب الان في الوقت الضائع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غايتو لعب عقيم وبدائي
لاتكتيك لاتنظيم لا ترتيب

كورة مشي حالك بس
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كورة خيالية لبكري تضيع بغرابة

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نهاية المباراة بالتعادل السلبي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء المباراة
والاحتكام الى ركلات الترجيح

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الى ركلات الترجيح من منطقة الجزاء
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## زول هناك

*لعبي المريخ احتجوا لاعب الهلال طلع الكرة بيده والحكم نام 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دخلونا في حته ضيقه

وحرب اعصاب نحنا برانا ماناقصين

*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*لك الله يا مريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المباراة الان بين جمال سالم وزكريا حارسي المرمى
                        	*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*ده مرض تاني كمان يارب يارب يارب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نصرك المبين يا ناصر يا معين
اللهم امين يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كوفي يشوت الركلة الاولى ويصدها الحارس زكريا
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الله انصرنا يا رب العالمين 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوفي يضيع الضربة الأولى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مهند يسدد الركلة الاولى للهلال ويسجل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مهند يحرز لهلال الأبيض
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكري يسدد الركلة الثانية ويضيع
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بكري يضيع الضربة الثانية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابو سته يسدد الركلة الثانية للهلال ويسجل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هلال الأبيض يحرز الضربة الثانية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*امير كمال يسدد الركلة الثالثة للمريخ ويسجل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*امير كمال يحرز الهدف الأول للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حمزه محمد يسدد لدالركلة الثالثة للهلال ويضيع
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هلال الأبيض يضيع ركلة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد الرشيد يسدد الركلةالرابعة للمريخ ويضيع
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*محمد الرشيد يضيع الضربة الرابعة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جمال يصد ضربة جزاء
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فريد يسدد الركلة الرابعة ويضيع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رمضان عجب يسدد الخامسة ويسجل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رمضان يحرز
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اخر ركلة
عمر سفاري يسدد للهلال الخامسة ويضيع
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سفاري اضاع الركلة الخامسة للأبيض
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ابراهيم جعفر يضيع الركلة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابراهيم جعفر يسدد السادسة ويضيع
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جمال سالم يصد الضربة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مفضل يسدد السادسة للهلال ويضيع
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جمال سالم يسدد الركلة السابعة ويضيع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال يسدد السابعة ويضيع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السماني يسدد ويسجل

ويتاهل هلال الابيض للنهائي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الصاوي يعلن تأهل هلال الأبيض للنهائي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هارد لك مريخ السودان
*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*هل هذ هو المريخ لالالالا مستحيل
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*مهزلة والله
موسم للنسيان
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*أحسن حاجة عشان نتفرغ للأهم بطولة العرب و التسجيلات
*

----------


## mub25

*ماعايزين يتاهلو
واضح
                        	*

----------


## azzreem

*هارد لك الجاي افضل انشاء الله

*

----------


## mub25

*شطب بالطرف
كله مش نافع
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*باذن الله القادم احلى
*

----------


## mub25

*يلعبو ضربات الجزاء باستهتار غير عادى
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*ان شاء الله فى المرات الجايات منتصرين 
*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*â€‹اين عمر بخيت و مصعب عمر من تنفيذ ضربات الجزاء ،،، على العموم لخير ان شاءالله ،،
*

----------


## mub25

*غير ضفر وبكرى مافى لاعب
طلع اكرا ودخل كوفى مالمس كورة
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*فريق منتهي ومدرب سي
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*المريخ محتاج لغربلة
ومدرب
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*راجي
كوفى
عنكبة
عمر بخيت
المعز
علاء الدين
حماد
البرنس
عاطف واو
عبدة جابر
النعسان
مصعب
كله يتشطب
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*الحمد لله من قبل و من بعد 

صراحه  الفريق تعبان جدا و جلابيه المريخ اكبر من جبره   مش عشان مباراه اليوم  جبره مدرب ضعيف جدا  و  محدود  القدرات  كما هو  حال اي مدرب سوداني 

و ما دليل ضعف هذا المدرب  رفض  عجب اللعب باك و حرد كم يوم و قعد في بيتوا و تم تحنيسوا   ...........  ياخي  زمن غرزه ترفع عينك تاني ما دقها  اللاعبين خايفين عديل 

بس نقول الحمد لله  بس صراحه  لا مدرب ولا لاعبين  يصنعوا الفارق   الا بالعدد بس 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*عرفنا انكم كنتم سيئين فى المباراة لكن كمان فى ضربات الجزاء 
اللهم لا نسألك رد القضاة ولكنا نسألك العطف فينا 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*موسم للنسيان فقط . . . .
                        	*

----------

